# Sour silicone smell in new tank?



## darsunt (Feb 12, 2012)

Just got a new tank, has that uncured sour silicone smell. I let it sit out a couple of days, then rinsed it. Still smells. Filled it with water.
Should I do more? Or will it cure fine when filled with water?


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

It's fine just fill and use.


----------

